# Rose Hair, Pink toe, or Mexican Red Knee?



## AngryMothNoises (May 22, 2012)

So, I am looking for advise. I own a Rose Hair T and I have done my research on the Mexican Red Knee. But what I am wondering is does the pink Toe make a good begginer T as well? Are they more like the Rose Hair in compairison to the Mexican Red Knee?

I ask this because I am not sure if I should go for a pink toe or mexican red knee (or both! Haha, all though I am still a teen not sure if mom would let me have 4 T's in the house I want a total of three)

Anyway, are the docial enough to hold?


Sorry for the noob questions, just trying to get allot of opions on stuff as well as info colecting.

Thank you!


----------



## grayzone (May 22, 2012)

Id personally go with the Avic... either the A. avic or A. versi.   Both are awesome, and easy to care for (despite all the worrying people tend to do) . Brachys and Grammys are cool, just dont do much and take forever to grow.. PLUS, you already have a terrestrial. Time to break into the arboreal world and see what its all about.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 22, 2012)

grayzone said:


> Id personally go with the Avic... either the A. avic or A. versi.   Both are awesome, and easy to care for (despite all the worrying people tend to do) . Brachys and Grammys are cool, just dont do much and take forever to grow.. PLUS, you already have a terrestrial. Time to break into the arboreal world and see what its all about.


This is true. I wanted to a get a B.Smithi and a H.Mac or a Pink Teo and a H.Mac. I just cant choose. Thank you!


----------



## grayzone (May 22, 2012)

its rough.. i know... SO MANY options lol... if all youve ever had is a rosie, id DEFINITELY do some serious thinking before jumping straight into OW arboreals, but im not gonna say dont do it... P. regalis was my 2nd t and ive never had a problem. Just know what youre gettin into, and be ready to deal with the consequences (should an accident ever happen)


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I have heard how fast they can be how agrissive they can be, And like the pink toe, and trying to get alot of info on them. Don't plan on holding them. And if it were to crawl up the tongs I would let it crawl and let it do what it needed to do and carefully try to put it back in its cage. I seem them more as a Look dont touch T more then a Rose. Ha Ha. But I don't think I would get the H.Mac untill after I got the Pink Toe any way. That way I would be used to having more then one T. 

But yes, so many! It was so hard to narrow my choice to only two more. lol.


----------



## Shay (May 22, 2012)

Avics imo are pretty sick. my minatrix webs insanely and is a good eater. Versi's are colorful and web a bunch as well. But you gotta love the B smithi.Id buy both


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 22, 2012)

Shay said:


> Avics imo are pretty sick. my minatrix webs insanely and is a good eater. Versi's are colorful and web a bunch as well. But you gotta love the B smithi.Id buy both


 Oh man, I would love to get both, if I didn't want anouther that is for sure I am getting. Unless I could talk mom into letting me get three more insted of two more. XD I would get both!


----------



## Shay (May 22, 2012)

wha wha wha mamma dont know wont hoit er


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (May 22, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> Oh my goodness. I have heard how fast they can be how agrissive they can be, And like the pink toe, and trying to get alot of info on them. Don't plan on holding them. And if it were to crawl up the tongs I would let it crawl and let it do what it needed to do and carefully try to put it back in its cage. I seem them more as a Look dont touch T more then a Rose. Ha Ha. But I don't think I would get the H.Mac untill after I got the Pink Toe any way. That way I would be used to having more then one T.
> 
> But yes, so many! It was so hard to narrow my choice to only two more. lol.


Pokies are around the Least agressive OW aboreals ( H macs arent that bad until adults_)

I personally would pick A versicolor , Or A avic
B smithi are good and all but mine are 2 years+ since I got them and only 3" inches VERY SLOW growers Brachys! except B vagans & the curly haired Brachy
I would hunt down a Curly haired!!  or get A avic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 22, 2012)

If your choosing just one, Id say the Avic sp.  Like Ultum says, Brachys grow slow, and the Avic will benefit your new found Arachnoenthusiasm much more than a slow growing sling. I've got three of them, and they are by far my most active slings, and are all around fun to watch. The wave walk is the best!!!


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 23, 2012)

Thank you every one so much! I have choosen to go with an A versicolor sling!


----------



## abryan1992 (May 23, 2012)

Avics are a lot different to take care of verses the ground species. Humidy has to be kept high, as well as temp.!
Have you thought about a Grammostola Pulchripes??


----------



## Shrike (May 23, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> Avics are a lot different to take care of verses the ground species. Humidy has to be kept high, as well as temp.!
> Have you thought about a Grammostola Pulchripes??


Care requirements for Avicularia are fairly simple.  That is, i don't think they should scare anybody away from keeping this genus.  I'm not sure I agree with you regarding temperature.  Mine thrive with no external heat source at the same temperatures as my Grammostola and Brachypelma (roughly 72 degrees F).


----------



## le-thomas (May 23, 2012)

H. maculata are incredibly fast, but easy to care for aside from that. Just letting it crawl up the tongs is a bad idea, as they run faster than the speed of light. No joke. Anyways, they're a favorite of mine, and great spiders, but you only have one tarantula as of now. Keep that in mind, but I definitely wouldn't recommend AGAINST it for you in the future.
Have fun with your versi. They're awesome


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 23, 2012)

abryan1992 said:


> Avics are a lot different to take care of verses the ground species. Humidy has to be kept high, as well as temp.!
> Have you thought about a Grammostola Pulchripes??


I am well aware of this. 

And I have looked into them. But I don't like them that much. Plus, how else am I going to get used to raising an arboreal if I don't start? Every one starts some were.


----------



## grayzone (May 23, 2012)

grayzone said:


> Id personally go with the Avic... either the A. avic or A. versi.   Both are awesome, and easy to care for (despite all the worrying people tend to do) . Brachys and Grammys are cool, just dont do much and take forever to grow.. PLUS, you already have a terrestrial. Time to break into the arboreal world and see what its all about.





RozenMaidenGirl said:


> I am well aware of this.
> 
> And I have looked into them. But I don't like them that much. Plus, how else am I going to get used to raising an arboreal if I don't start? Every one starts some were.


WOW.. You have great logic lol...
anyway, im glad you narrowed your search down to a versi... you will love it.. WE ARE SWORN ENEMIES now tho lol... Whats wrong with G. pulchripes? i think they are AMAZING ts. you MAY want to get one thats already around 2-3" tho if you ever decide to get one.. i had one that took over a year to get from half inch to 2.5"  real slow growers. They get big, are docile as they come, and eat EVERYTHING IN SIGHT. id highly recommend reconsidering one day. 
I think youre definitely making the right choice for now tho.


----------



## StonyJ (May 23, 2012)

well my rose hair just sits by her water bowl all day, but man she is such a great eater so aggressive with it. but on the other hand my pink toe is always on the move and not the best eater but way more interesting to watch. id have to recommend the pink toe.


----------



## abryan1992 (May 24, 2012)

Dont get my wrong, I adore my pink toe he is definitely a unique spider. I was just in for a shock on how different the aboreal species can act and eat. I prefer Terrestrials myself  my Chaco is a beast when it comes to eating, and it's only a .75 inch sling. 
But I hope everything goes well with your versi! Hope it thrives awesomely


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 24, 2012)

grayzone said:


> WOW.. You have great logic lol...
> anyway, im glad you narrowed your search down to a versi... you will love it.. WE ARE SWORN ENEMIES now tho lol... Whats wrong with G. pulchripes? i think they are AMAZING ts. you MAY want to get one thats already around 2-3" tho if you ever decide to get one.. i had one that took over a year to get from half inch to 2.5"  real slow growers. They get big, are docile as they come, and eat EVERYTHING IN SIGHT. id highly recommend reconsidering one day.
> I think youre definitely making the right choice for now tho.


Oh, don't get me wrong! I think they are wonderfull! I just don't like them enough to have one of my own. I have nothing angianst them. Haha. But my mind changes alot so I may end up like them alot more too. XD


----------



## Shell (May 24, 2012)

grayzone said:


> WOW.. You have great logic lol...
> anywayWhats wrong with G. pulchripes? i think they are AMAZING ts. you MAY want to get one thats already around 2-3" tho if you ever decide to get one.. i had one that took over a year to get from half inch to 2.5"  real slow growers. They get big, are docile as they come, and eat EVERYTHING IN SIGHT. id highly recommend reconsidering one day.


I'm with you on this one. My pulchripes girl is the favorite in my collection (of course she was my first so I am biased) but she's just so gorgeous, hard not to love her.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (May 24, 2012)

I think you are making the right choice by going with an avic. I have 2 rosies, 2 redknees and one pinktoe and the avic is definitely the most active. My little smithi is taking forever and a day to grow, and my adult female smithi is as much of a pet rock as my roseas are! Avics look great, spin lots of web and can shoot poop at you. I think we have a winner!


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 24, 2012)

ZiggyStardust said:


> I think you are making the right choice by going with an avic. I have 2 rosies, 2 redknees and one pinktoe and the avic is definitely the most active. My little smithi is taking forever and a day to grow, and my adult female smithi is as much of a pet rock as my roseas are! Avics look great, spin lots of web and can shoot poop at you. I think we have a winner!


Ah! Then I cant wait for that to happen! lol. But thank you all so much! I all ready found some one who is going to sell me a sling!


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 24, 2012)

An A. Versicolor was my first T.  I have had no trouble with it so far.  Now I have an A. Purpurea and a L. Parahybana...Going to get another L. Parahybana next week too.  By the end of the year I will be over my limit I bet.  My limit is 5 I might have 6 or 7. (Here anyways)  xD  Plus millipedes.  oh my.  

IMO, rose hairs aren't the greatest.  I hear too many problems with them.  But I guess to each their own.  I wanted to start with something more colorful.  haha.  

I think you should just take the plunge and get both B. Smithi and A. Versicolor (I think that's what you said you wanted).  I want a B. Smithi in my collection real bad.  I WILL have one by the end of the year.


----------



## poisoned (May 25, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> An A. Versicolor was my first T.  I have had no trouble with it so far.  Now I have an A. Purpurea and a L. Parahybana...Going to get another L. Parahybana next week too.  By the end of the year I will be over my limit I bet.  My limit is 5 I might have 6 or 7. (Here anyways)  xD  Plus millipedes.  oh my.


End of the year is still far away, I bet it won't be the only limit you'll cross


----------



## melijoc (May 25, 2012)

I suggest raising the rosehair a while longer and going for other ts. Ive only had my rosehair for three weeks and got my first haplopelma hainanum. Read up on the ts that you would like to have and dont get stuck buying ones you dont really want because they are so called "BEGINNER"Tarantulas. This hobby is pretty addicting and there are alot of ts out there that you would rather own.


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 25, 2012)

melijoc said:


> I suggest raising the rosehair a while longer and going for other ts. Ive only had my rosehair for three weeks and got my first haplopelma hainanum. Read up on the ts that you would like to have and dont get stuck buying ones you dont really want because they are so called "BEGINNER"Tarantulas. This hobby is pretty addicting and there are alot of ts out there that you would rather own.


I have had my rose hair for a bit over 2 months. And why should I go for others? May be some day I will. But as of now, I really only want three total Ts. Some day I would like to get more. And I have ask alot of people on how their A.Visicolor is. And I resreach them all the time so I know what to do and expect. I only look into getting a Tarantula unless I really want it. =3


----------

